# ραμποτέ = tongue-and-groove



## nickel (Aug 20, 2008)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
ραμποτέ: πλαναρισμένο ξύλο σε σανίδες που θηλυκώνουν η μία στην άλλη.

Στο ΛΚΝ:
(τεχν.) τρόπος συναρμογής σανίδων που έχουν κατά το μήκος της μιας πλευράς τους αύλακα και κατά το μήκος της άλλης προεξοχή, ώστε να συναρμόζονται ευκολότερα και στερεότερα.

Ας σημειωθεί ότι, στα γαλλικά, raboté σημαίνει απλώς «πλαναρισμένος». Που δεν θα ήξερα ότι σημαίνει «πλανισμένος» αν έψαχνα το «πλανάρω» στο ΛΝΕΓ.

Wikipedia: tongue and groove
Tongue and groove or T&G is a method of fitting similar objects together, edge to edge, used mainly with wood: flooring, parquetry, panelling, and similar constructions. Tongue and groove joints allow two flat pieces to be joined strongly together to make a single flat surface. Before plywood became common, tongue and groove boards were also used for sheathing buildings and to construct concrete formwork.

Each piece has a slot (the groove) cut all along one edge, and a thin, deep ridge (the tongue) on the opposite edge. The tongue projects a little less than the groove is deep. Two or more pieces thus fit together closely. The joint is not normally glued, as shrinkage would then pull the tongue off.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2008)

Επίσης, να προσθέσω σε όλα αυτά που πολύ ωραία λέει ο Νίκελ, ότι στο χώρο πολλές φορές σήμερα λένε ραμποτέ κι εννοούν το συγκεκριμένο στυλ ή σχέδιο, που είναι σανίδες πλάι πλάι ή με ρίγες ή που δίνει την εντύπωση του ραμποτέ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2008)

Υ.Γ. Απ' αυτά που βλέπω, πολλές φορές μπορούν να είναι σκέτο V ή U groove door, ανάλογα με την εντύπωση που δίνει, π.χ. 

2-Panel V-Groove Door
Model: VG2020 — V-Groove doors feature a rustic, tongue-and-groove look that emulates plank doors. 
http://www.trustile.com/catalog/paneldoors/?product=287&series=12


----------

